# Hanalei Bay Resort renovations



## Zephyr88 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hanalei Bay Resort just completed first renovations.  Here's a link to some photos:

http://hanaleibayresort.com/en/Owne... Renovation and Budget Update Dec 2013-2.ashx


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you think they are on track and/or will complete the renovations in 2014 as scheduled?  We have the option of exchanging into Hanalei Bay the last week of 2014 and I'm trying to decide (TODAY!?) if I want to take the exchange or wait for something else.  If I knew there is a good chance we will get a renovated room I will probably take the exchange.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Jan 9, 2014)

lmkucala said:


> Do you think they are on track and/or will complete the renovations in 2014 as scheduled?  We have the option of exchanging into Hanalei Bay the last week of 2014 and I'm trying to decide (TODAY!?) if I want to take the exchange or wait for something else.  If I knew there is a good chance we will get a renovated room I will probably take the exchange.



Yes, all renovations should be completed before the last week in 2014.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks really nice.  Is there ongoing construction that will effect a visit?  We have an exchange there in April.  Should I ask for any specific location?

Deb


----------



## Zephyr88 (Jan 9, 2014)

DebBrown said:


> Looks really nice.  Is there ongoing construction that will effect a visit?  We have an exchange there in April.  Should I ask for any specific location?  Deb



You can call the resort to find out what units have already been renovated as well as where renovations are currently under way before you arrive.  We like the Plumeria and Banana buildings.


----------



## wilma (Jan 9, 2014)

DebBrown said:


> Looks really nice.  Is there ongoing construction that will effect a visit?  We have an exchange there in April.  Should I ask for any specific location?
> 
> Deb



do you have a 1 bedroom or 2 for your exchange?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 9, 2014)

Are the renovations the reason why there is no Hanalei Bay availability showing up at TPI or HTSE?  In recent years TPI has had plenty of inventory at HBR.


----------



## presley (Jan 9, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Are the renovations the reason why there is no Hanalei Bay availability showing up at TPI or HTSE?  In recent years TPI has had plenty of inventory at HBR.



Reason could be that GPR is managing them now.  There's been quite a lot of inventory in GPX.


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 11, 2014)

Zephyr88 said:


> You can call the resort to find out what units have already been renovated as well as where renovations are currently under way before you arrive.  We like the Plumeria and Banana buildings.



At Hanalei Bay Reort the Plumeria building has the best views. Owners are able to reserve specific units in advance. Owners get first choice, then owners exchanging into the resort. Plumeria can be hard to get even for owners, and hard to obtain on an exchange. Banana has nice views and would be a more likely request.   The Palms also can have great views.  For any of the buildings the higher floors have the better views. One thing to note is that there are no elevators to the rooms.  If requesting a higher floor know that you will have to get your things up and down the stairs.

We were there last April and were thrilled with the renovations. The owner's board has done a great job in taking control of the management and have put a lot of thought and care into the renovations. The views here have always been good, but the accommodations had been tired, but that is rapidly changing. This resort is definitely coming back to life.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 14, 2014)

wilma said:


> do you have a 1 bedroom or 2 for your exchange?



2 bedroom - appreciate the advice!

Deb


----------



## GregGH (Jan 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell us what Resale prices and MF's  for Hanalei  these days ...thanks


Greg


----------



## TheViking (Dec 26, 2014)

*Bump for UPDATES on Hanalie Bay*

HI Everyone,

Can anyone give updates on the status of this resort? Sill TS ownership?
Still in disrepair?  Assessments? Management?
TY TUGGERS any information would be helpful.


----------



## TheViking (Dec 26, 2014)

*Bumping for updates*

UPDATES ON RESALE MARKET. 
Anyone have info regarding how many 1 bedrooms vs 2 bedrooms there are there?
Value of fixed unit vs floating (not sure if this is the setup)

TY


----------



## wilma (Dec 27, 2014)

TheViking said:


> UPDATES ON RESALE MARKET.
> Anyone have info regarding how many 1 bedrooms vs 2 bedrooms there are there?
> Value of fixed unit vs floating (not sure if this is the setup)
> 
> TY



fi believe there are slightly more 1 bedrooms (40?) than 2 (35?). not aware of any fixed units, they all float. all the renovations are done and the place looks great. the bar and restaurant are privately owned and have not been completed.


----------



## TheViking (Dec 27, 2014)

Ty Wilma,

If they are all floating are there fixed units? New to all of this any expansion on your post would be appreciated. Air conditioning? Easiest weeks to obtain?
V


----------



## wilma (Dec 28, 2014)

No fixed units or weeks as far as I know. There are often 1 bedrooms on ebay and they are still cheap--buyer usually has to pay transfer fees. The 2 bedrooms are getting difficult to find. The resort is beautiful and after years of neglect, embezzling, and awful management, is becoming a wonderful place to stay.


----------



## jlr10 (Dec 31, 2014)

TheViking said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone give updates on the status of this resort? Sill TS ownership?
> Still in disrepair?  Assessments? Management?
> TY TUGGERS any information would be helpful.




HBR has both timeshare and fully owned units.

The timeshare units have been refurbished, and were due to be completed by the end of the year. The grounds have always been lovely and continue to be maintained. As with any timeshare there is ongoing maintenance to the resort.  The bar and restaurant were scheduled to open before the end of the year, but were still not open when I last checked.

There were no assessments this year, and the board is striving to build up a reserve to avoid them in the future if possible.

Management is done by Grand Pacific Resort in conjunction with the owner controlled AOA and VOA.

We were there is August of this year. We own EOY, and this was not our year but we stopped by to check on progress.  At that time the lobby was open and construction was almost completed in the lobby and entrance.  We thought it was beautiful but did think the checkin are was too small for the employees and those who would be checking into the resort.

The best asset at HBR is the employees. Many have been there for years and stuck with the resort through some very difficult times.  They go out of their way to do all they can to help make the stay there lovely.  We return there in May and are excited to see the resort and our Ohana at HBR


----------

